# Greyhound always starving!



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm a first time dog owner, got our greyhound on Monday.

Shes settling well but im worried im not feeding her enough as she always seems to be starving.
I give her 2 slices of toast in the morning or some weetabix, lunchtime she has a mug of compete greyhound dry food with some sardines or meat mixed in and dinner time another mug of greyhound food normally with gravy on it. plus the odd biscuit or chew here and there. Am i giving her enough to eat as she follows us round begging whenever we have food and keeps going down the bin. I dont want to make the mistake of overfeeding her, please help!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

first things first has the dog bee wormed can be a common cause for hunger. And do you know the dogs history was it under feed prev. Thanks.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I was told to worm her one week after having her, I have the tablets. I could give them to her sooner.
Apparently at the rescue she was just fed on the greyhound mix with a bit of water mixed in. They said they used to give her 2 mugs every lunchtime but I have split it and give her half and lunch and half at dinner time, plus i add extra things to it.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

some dogs naterally look for food even after they have eaten mines very foody, It also depends on how much exercise there getting if thats been uped them there be more muhgrey as its been burned up .I s there not a weight guide to follow. How old is your dog.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

i have greyhounds they will eat till they burst some are very greedy dogs:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Found this

Feeding Greyhounds - food, diets, fish oils, treats and dishes
As a guide a Greyhound of about 70lbs (31 kilos) will want about 16 oz (454 grams) of dried complete food a day (please note this is an approximation because it very much depends upon the age of your Greyhound, how active he is and his general well being - but it is a good starting point).

Do you know how much she weighs?


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

What is this "Greyhound mix"? If it's a low quality kibble or tinned food, then this could be the problem here. 

You say you're a first time dog owner, so perhaps you're just worrying too much? Whatever you do, don't 'reward' her for following you around (if you have food or not) by feeding her, because you are merely going to encourage more of such behaviour, and that will become a problem when it comes to you leaving her alone.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Most Greyhound mixes aren't the best nutritionally. I'd try her on something with a good high meat content that has a better chance of satisfying her. I find Greyhounds do quite well on fish based diets, so look out for these. Orijen 6 Fish is a good one, I have 2 of my Greyhounds on it and they are doing great. 

Toast and weetabix wouldn't be the best things for her to have, and I'd steer clear of gravy too due to the high salt content. I'd see how she gets on with 3 small meals of a good quality kibble, with a little bit of canned fish (in oil) mixed through one of them.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> Toast and weetabix wouldn't be the best things for her to have, and I'd steer clear of gravy too due to the high salt content


#
Agreed. I meant to say something about that, too.

No more toast or Weetabix. Never forget that your dog is a carnivore (and not an omnivore as some folk would have you believe). :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

my greyhounds get minced chicken or beef everthing left over goes in gravy tomatoes spuds and anything that is left they get wheetabix some mornings these are top winning dogs


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, but do your dogs race? Retired or resting Greyhounds have very different dietary requirements to ones that compete, as you will know. They don't need all the extra carbs, fat and calories that would be found in the diets you feed


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Yes, but do your dogs race? Retired or resting Greyhounds have very different dietary requirements to ones that compete, as you will know. They don't need all the extra carbs, fat and calories that would be found in the diets you feed


my retired dogs get the same i have one 14 still likes a walk out and still healthy even my pet dogs get the same:thumbup:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, 14 years, he's doing well. What a credit to you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Wow, 14 years, he's doing well. What a credit to you!


had my pet staff put to sleep 2 days ago he had cancer he was 16 miss the old boy


----------



## Furry-4-Paws (Oct 7, 2010)

I have 2 Greyhounds and help a Greyhound Charity
- Angel was a stavation case and still after 3 years is quite a "Foody" 
I feed a good quality dry kibble 2x daily with fish / raw a couple times a week.
Agree with other posters here - Human food is not good dogs and gravy has way toooo much salt in it. 
Greyhounds have sensitive tummys - although sometimes hard to believe.
Worms - as already mentioned.
Try to keep treats to training only, or they will quickly think its normal and hassle for more constantly.

Some already good advice here


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i agree with those who say cut out teh wheetabix and the toast. a lot of dogs dont do well with wheat, does nothing nutrionally for them. and avoid the gravy too, as it has high salt content. 

i would stick to the kibble, but perhaps look at a higher quality one. might make her feel more satisfied. with the canned fish if u wish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

well mine get all the wrong things they do look unhappy and out of condition must be the salt in the gravy:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow Borderer, great looking doggies you have there!

The kibble is one I bought from the greyhound kennel, apparently its what they were already feeding her, its called GAIN Greyhound 20 and is a 20% protein complete food. I am planning to change her over to a different dry food but need to do it gradually. The DVD i got on greyhound care said to feed her a little bit of weetabix in the morn but I could always replace that with a small portion of the greyhound food and see how she goes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Zayna said:


> Wow Borderer, great looking doggies you have there!
> 
> The kibble is one I bought from the greyhound kennel, apparently its what they were already feeding her, its called GAIN Greyhound 20 and is a 20% protein complete food. I am planning to change her over to a different dry food but need to do it gradually. The DVD i got on greyhound care said to feed her a little bit of weetabix in the morn but I could always replace that with a small portion of the greyhound food and see how she goes.


thats them in there own kennel.you feed your dogs what you think is best and good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

borderer said:


> thats them in there own kennel.you feed your dogs what you think is best and good luck:thumbup:


Thank you, I think it will be a matter of trial and error really, seeing what she likes and what she doesnt like. the little madam is stretched out asleep at the moment


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Zayna said:


> Thank you, I think it will be a matter of trial and error really, seeing what she likes and what she doesnt like. the little madam is stretched out asleep at the moment


yes they can allso be very lazy:thumbup:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I wonder if your mug size is different to the kennels, if the bag has daily feed guide in grams i'd just weigh it to check how much your giving.

I just give my greys skinners F&T salmon kibble with occasional add ins for both morning & evening feeds, i pay more for a hypo-allergenic food so would be a bit pointless to then add wheat back in. It is a bit of trial and error to find what suits to avoid soft poops or toxic gas tbh but be careful of making a rod for your own back by trying to pander to her whims too much or you may end up with a fussy madam .


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i normally ignore her when she is begging as i dont want her to get into the habit of it, i just wanted to check i was feeding her enough. i gave her some kibble this morning instead of toast and she polished the bowl off. hopefully that should hold her til lunch. Im eating my breakie now and shes not bothering me so thats a good start:thumbup:


----------

